# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  konfirmasi dan pendaftaran anggota koi-s

## gunung sari koi

salam koi. saya sdh melakukan pembayaran melalui rek. bca:441-1012873. an. yudi hanipurwoko dan telah melakukan pendafatarn melalui :[email protected] mohon koi-s id nya apa sdh ada dan kartu anggotanya? trims.

----------

